# Bank of Canada Historical exchange rates



## RParks (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello,

I'm trying to wrap up my taxes today and am rather frustrated that I am unable to find historical daily US-CAD exchange rates on the bank of canada website. It will not let me look back further than January 2017. Can anybody help?

thanks.


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

http://www.bankofcanada.ca/rates/exchange/


----------



## RParks (Sep 25, 2012)

jerryhung said:


> http://www.bankofcanada.ca/rates/exchange/


Thanks.. I know the website and that is what I've been searching on...... it won't let me look back further than 2017.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

They claim to have the "legacy" rates posted in 3 types of downloadable files on this site: http://www.bankofcanada.ca/rates/exchange/legacy-noon-and-closing-rates/

But they all appear to be database formats of some kind.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Database formats ??? 

CSV is comma separate value that Excel or alternatives (ex. OpenOffice, LibreOffice) will open just fine. The one I downloaded started with a 2007 date.

JSON and XML are for java.


Cheers


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

Even Notepad will open a csv file; but in this case it isn't an easy read.

If you don't have Excel or an alternative, you can download the free Excel Viewer from MS
https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/download/details.aspx?id=10


----------



## Joebaba (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello RParks,

I see what you mean. You can only see rates back to Jan 2017, and if you download the data in a CSV or XML format, it also only goes back as far as Jan 2017.
I suspect there is and issue with the BofC site.

I was able to find historial rates at the CanadianForex site "CanadianForex.com"

But obviously, these aren't the official BofC rates.

Good luck.

Joe


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Joebaba said:


> ... I see what you mean. You can only see rates back to Jan 2017, and if you download the data in a CSV or XML format, it also only goes back as far as Jan 2017.
> 
> I suspect there is and issue with the BofC site.


I am not so sure as there is another link in post #4 that provides May 1st, 2007 through April 14th, 2017. The layout used to be better from what I recall but it is available. 




Joebaba said:


> ... I was able to find historial rates at the CanadianForex site "CanadianForex.com" But obviously, these aren't the official BofC rates.


The post #4 link give the choice of "Noon", "Closing", "Monthly Average Rates" and "Annual Average Rates".


Cheers


----------



## Joebaba (Jan 31, 2017)

Right you are.

Joe


----------



## RParks (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Which one do I use... Noon or Closing?


----------

